# website hosting



## dukeboy1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm at the point now in my photography where I'm needing a site of my own but am not sure where to go to get a nice site reasonably...HELP PLEASE?!  lol  Thanks in advance, Jeff


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 24, 2010)

Duke
Have you performed a search of this site? There is some good reading if you do. I would also google the same. Depending on how involved you want to get there is so much information, some research will be in order.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a quick helping hand:

Google

Web Hosting Rating - Best Website Hosting Providers 2010

Which Web Host Do You Recommend? (Reviews of Best Web Hosts?) (thesitewizard.com)

Web hosting buying guide - CNET Reviews

https://www.godaddy.com/


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks sir! I'd also like to know who it is that some of you use and why...That may help me in making my decision faster! Thanks in advance guys, Jeff


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 24, 2010)

I switched hosts a while back.  I asked around and had many recommendations for Hostgator.com, so that's who I went with.  Great price and I've been very happy with them.


----------

